
Ethos Partners with Simplex to Allow Credit Card Support - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/ethos-partners-with-simplex-to-allow-credit-card-support-within-its-universal-wallet/
======
shantisingh
Is it financial?

